# New 1ZPresso JX-Pro



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

My new 1ZPresso JX-Pro arrived today. I was looking for something to tide me over until my Niche arrives, but I think this one is going to stay around as a back-up, travel grinder, filter grinder etc. etc. As a newby, I had heard that a good grinder is important, but I hadn't realized how important. Admittedly I was bravely/insanely struggling to make espresso with my little rhinowares. I could just about dial in in the sense of getting X in, 2X out in about 30 seconds and was probably happy enough that I could get something that was better than the high street starburst type shops. But wow, did this thing really up the game by several 100% even though I didn't properly dial in today (19 in, 40 out in about 40 seconds @93 degrees using CC's Mahogany Roast Malabar Hit - so I'll back out 2 notches in the morning to start with)

I thought it might be interesting to let anyone know about buying one directly from 1ZPresso about my experience. I ordered a JE initially for various reasons, but then changed my mind - twice! Not only did they hold my order very graciously, but when I decided to go for the JX, which they didn't have in stock at the time, I decided that I would buy from BB over here. I was a bit nervous because they had my money via paypal and so were not bound to return it, but they did so instantly. I know they are partnered with BB, but even still, that was a really good user experience...and of course dealing with BB was efficient and painless.

Finally, thanks to many people on here for their willingness to share info. I have lurked and read quite a lot and even begun to make the occasional inane remark or two. I've learned a lot though and am beginning to see the results. I think I'm going to enjoy this coffee business.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Good stuff. I've been mega impressed with the JX pro. Thanks to the people on here too who recommended it.


----------



## igor_xxxx (Aug 5, 2020)

For some time now I was debating if I should order the JX Pro, and this morning due to a previous discussion with them (1Zpresso), they informed me that they have it on stock, so the order is placed.

I just hope that it's half as good as you guys are saying


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

igor_xxxx said:


> For some time now I was debating if I should order the JX Pro, and this morning due to a previous discussion with them (1Zpresso), they informed me that they have it on stock, so the order is placed.
> 
> I just hope that it's half as good as you guys are saying


 No pressure then.

I'll be honest, I've never used a niche or a monolith or whatever the other fancy grinders are.

But I have a mignon. And prefer the JX

And a 64mm flat. And prefer the JX

this is with a La Pavoni which is notoriously finicky when it comes to grind quality.

Plus it's quite therapeutic in the morning. 
That said I am a 6foot tall swimmer/triathlete so turning the handle with a light roast isn't that hard


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm close to joining this gang but on the fence with either the JX Pro and the JE Plus, then the C40 pops up now and again (plastic internals, narrow range of adjustment and glass jars put me off).

I prefer the aesthetics of the JE Plus but not the girth and am unsure how the grind quality / speed compares between the two, are the Italmill burrs and case worth the difference in price? The magnetic catch cup looks enticing.

Try as I might I cannot find a review where these two models are put against each other to discern the differences in performance, pros / cons etc.

My 1zpresso basket has flipped almost daily between these two models, I even considered the Taobao route to balance the cost of the JE Plus but backed away - too much of a mine field.


----------



## igor_xxxx (Aug 5, 2020)

@TomHughes

I am quite sure that it would be more then good enough for my casual coffee needs.Being able to take it with me while traveling across the country is a huge benefit.And although this "covid inactivity" decreased my weightlifting workouts, I am hoping that I would be able to handle it 

It's good to know that you are satisfied using it with the La Pavoni, since I will end up using it the mostly with either La Pavoni or Cafelat Robot.

@Jasetaylor

I don't know if it helps, but I was jumping between the JE Plus and JX-Pro for weeks (not even mentioning Kinu, Comandante and etc.).My completely personal and maybe totally wrong opinion on why I chose the JX-Pro was the following: I wanted a quality espresso hand grinder, but 1) I was not sure if I would like to use it daily, 2) I liked the price even with import duties and 3) the reviews from Dave and positive opinions like @TomHughes' and others.If I don't like the hand grinding experience, I will not feel like I spent personally a big amount of money, since importing all the other options would've been almost double the price, but I would still have a capable grinder for my traveling.

I don't know if and how much the different burrs make a difference, but that is why in my case, ignorance is bliss


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

My logic in going for the JX-Pro was that I'm getting a Niche, so that the espresso part of my routine will be adequately covered. But rather than have to switch back and forth for filter etc., it might be nice to have another grinder. By all accounts the JX is a better grinder for coarse than the JE-Plus. Also, the JE-Plus is about twice as slow as the JX. There are a couple of people who have tried both and there is some useful information here https://www.home-barista.com/grinders/1zpresso-je-plus-t61519.html



TomHughes said:


> That said I am a 6foot tall swimmer/triathlete so turning the handle with a light roast isn't that hard


 I'm a 5 foot 7 jazz lover who has only envisaged triathlons in nightmares, yet turning the handle, even for turkish, is fine.


----------



## Bob Geldof 85 (Sep 7, 2020)

What import duty and taxes did people have to pay who have ordered a JX pro direct from 1zpresso have to pay?

And someone else mentioned BB that they are partnered with? Who are BB, and are they in the UK? (noobie here sorry)


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

Bob Geldof 85 said:


> What import duty and taxes did people have to pay who have ordered a JX pro direct from 1zpresso have to pay?
> 
> And someone else mentioned BB that they are partnered with? Who are BB, and are they in the UK? (noobie here sorry)


 I paid £22 to FedEx that covers duty and their fees, you get a text or email link to pay and it's straightforward 👍

BB is the Bella Barista shop who distribute 1z in the UK.


----------



## Bob Geldof 85 (Sep 7, 2020)

Stu Beck said:


> I paid £22 to FedEx that covers duty and their fees, you get a text or email link to pay and it's straightforward 👍
> 
> BB is the Bella Barista shop who distribute 1z in the UK.


 Thanks for the info!
Ah, so it's £149 sold from UK by BB. But they're out of stock, as someone else mentioned.

Was it £133 direct from 1Zpresso? PLUS the £22 to Fedex? So £155 in total?


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Bob Geldof 85 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> Ah, so it's £149 sold from UK by BB. But they're out of stock, as someone else mentioned.
> 
> Was it £133 direct from 1Zpresso? PLUS the £22 to Fedex? So £155 in total?


 No it's £189 from BB and is now Back in stock. Imported direct it's about £155 to £160 all in dependant on exchange rate


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

Yep about £160 all in when I ordered. Price will depend on the current exchange rate though, sounds like it's move favourable now if you're getting £133!

JX Pro is £189 from BB so a decent saving.


----------



## Bob Geldof 85 (Sep 7, 2020)

I just bought the JX-pro direct from 1Zpresso for £126 (incl shipping, but not incl import taxes). Paid in USD and used my Starling current account with no fx charges.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Bob Geldof 85 said:


> I just bought the JX-pro direct from 1Zpresso for £126 (incl shipping, but not incl import taxes). Paid in USD and used my Starling current account with no fx charges.


 Good price!
How did you use anything other than Paypal? I couldn't work out how to do it.

I'm still tempted to upgrade to the JE plus from the JX pro, not sure wether it's worth it though!


----------



## Bob Geldof 85 (Sep 7, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Good price!
> How did you use anything other than Paypal? I couldn't work out how to do it.
> 
> I'm still tempted to upgrade to the JE plus from the JX pro, not sure wether it's worth it though!


 I did use PayPal, but when you go through to pay, PayPal makes you choose what card for them to take the money from you. So instead of using my other bank account, or my credit card, I used my Starling bank card.


----------

